# Honda snow question



## snow miser (Oct 25, 2014)

I just picked up a Honda HS520AS snow blower and the oil that come with it is not enough and there is no Honda dealer in my area and Home Depot only have 10w30 Honda oil. Where can I pick up some Honda oil 5w30? Any replies will be appreciated.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Don't you have a Napa store near? Just buy a quart of regular 5-30 since you have to run your new engine for 5 hours then change it again.
Then I would put good quality 5--30 synthetic oil and your engine will thank you for it.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Any 5w30 oil will do just fine. If you want to put higher quality oil in your machine then put some Mobil 1 gold synthetic or amsoil signature series in.


----------



## snow miser (Oct 25, 2014)

I have the oil that comes with it, in the machine already I don't want to drain it out I rather just add more. Is their any retailers online that sell Honda oil? Once the break in is done I will add something else. Also I have Mobil 1 oil sitting in the basement for a few years (about 3yrs ) is it still good or oil doesn't have an expiration date?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

snow miser said:


> I just picked up a Honda HS520AS snow blower and the oil that come with it is not enough and there is no Honda dealer in my area and Home Depot only have 10w30 Honda oil. Where can I pick up some Honda oil 5w30? Any replies will be appreciated.


That's odd. The oil included in the bottle with a new HS520 is exactly enough to properly fill the crankcase. Are you sure the unit is on a flat-level surface, and you aren't tipping it when checking the level? The proper oil level is reached when it is filled to the edge of the filler hole:










Any brand of SAE 5W-30 oil is fine for your Honda; it does not have to be Honda brand, nor will it affect you warranty coverage if you use a non-Honda brand of oil. Either petroleum or synthetic is fine, as long as it is "SAE 5W-30."


----------



## snow miser (Oct 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That's odd. The oil included in the bottle with a new HS520 is exactly enough to properly fill the crankcase. Are you sure the unit is on a flat-level surface, and you aren't tipping it when checking the level? The proper oil level is reached when it is filled to the edge of the filler hole:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The oil that came with the blower was 12 oz. I believe. When I check the dipstick it was at the half way mark and sitting over night in the basement and the floor are pretty straight. I'll drain the oil back out and put another brand back in. Thanks for the reply


----------



## snow miser (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks for the replies everyone.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You can mix oil brands. Just keep them at 5w30. Just finish filling her up and you will be fine. Any time you change the oil in an engine you never get all of it out so you are always mixing unless you are brand loyal. As for expiring, as long as the oil is clean and didn't get contaminated it will be fine.


----------



## snow miser (Oct 25, 2014)

Shryp said:


> You can mix oil brands. Just keep them at 5w30. Just finish filling her up and you will be fine. Any time you change the oil in an engine you never get all of it out so you are always mixing unless you are brand loyal. As for expiring, as long as the oil is clean and didn't get contaminated it will be fine.


 Thanks for the reply


----------



## EarthWindandFire (Nov 11, 2014)

snow miser,

Home Depot keeps oil in TWO different locations inside the store. Go to the Tool section where they sell the power tools etc and look down the aisles. They sell quite a lot of automotive products and stuff in that area of the store.


----------

